# Ikea hol /Kanin hol



## Baybeemon (Nov 4, 2019)

I have been seeing a lot of people start to use Ikea Hol for their bunny hideout. I'm just wondering is it save for for the bunnies to chew on? Because i search that Ikea Hol is made of Acacia wood and it is listed as wood to avoid. So i'm thinking should I avoid getting Ikea Hol since my bunny is a chewer?


----------



## samoth (Nov 6, 2019)

I've also heard acacia isn't something rabbits should eat. However, kaininhols are so widely used by so many people that I went ahead and bought several anyway. They get chewed, as it's really soft wood, but they don't eat it. I haven't heard anything negative about using hols, but I'd be interested if there have been negative experiences.

I tend to think of it in the same way that carpeting, linoleum, painted/stained wood, etc. is not good for rabbits to eat -- all those things are in my house and get nibbled, and they're definitely not good for rabbits to consume, but that doesn't mean I won't have my rabbits around them. Rather, I just make sure their individual behavior and unique environment aren't cause for concern.

My best advice is to be knowledgeable about your rabbit's surroundings (which you are!), and deal with anything that poses a risk, like if your rabbit *eats* (and swallows) the carpet or drywall or something, rather than just chewing/destrying it.


----------



## Baybeemon (Nov 7, 2019)

samoth said:


> I've also heard acacia isn't something rabbits should eat. However, kaininhols are so widely used by so many people that I went ahead and bought several anyway. They get chewed, as it's really soft wood, but they don't eat it. I haven't heard anything negative about using hols, but I'd be interested if there have been negative experiences.
> 
> I tend to think of it in the same way that carpeting, linoleum, painted/stained wood, etc. is not good for rabbits to eat -- all those things are in my house and get nibbled, and they're definitely not good for rabbits to consume, but that doesn't mean I won't have my rabbits around them. Rather, I just make sure their individual behavior and unique environment aren't cause for concern.
> 
> My best advice is to be knowledgeable about your rabbit's surroundings (which you are!), and deal with anything that poses a risk, like if your rabbit *eats* (and swallows) the carpet or drywall or something, rather than just chewing/destrying it.



Thanks for the reply. Yes. understand the difference between chewing and consuming. Haha. I might not be able to get ikeahol cause mine actually consume sticks and wood although she don't chew on wood furniture that been wax. Not sure about Ikeahol though. Your bunny just chew on Ikeahol?


----------



## samoth (Nov 7, 2019)

My rabbits chew the kaninhols quite a bit, but don't consume the wood. (Better those than my walls!)


----------



## Baybeemon (Nov 8, 2019)

samoth said:


> My rabbits chew the kaninhols quite a bit, but don't consume the wood. (Better those than my walls!)



Hmm... thanks! Maybe I should just buy, as long as she doesn't consume it I think is fine. My bun chew on a lot of things thankfully never consume. I'm also worried about wood since she does eat it.

Anyway I also read that some wood are dangerous when they are still on the tree due to the tree self defense mechanism releasing some toxic. However once it has been dried it will be safe for animals to chew.


----------



## samoth (Nov 8, 2019)

Baybeemon said:


> Hmm... thanks! Maybe I should just buy, as long as she doesn't consume it I think is fine. My bun chew on a lot of things thankfully never consume. I'm also worried about wood since she does eat it.
> 
> Anyway I also read that some wood are dangerous when they are still on the tree due to the tree self defense mechanism releasing some toxic. However once it has been dried it will be safe for animals to chew.



There's a Norwegian Facebook group called Den Store Kaninboka (started by the author of a popular rabbit health/behavior book) where it seems _everyone _has a kaninhol or two. You can probably ask them regarding chewing on ikea wood and if anyone has had issues. The kaninhols are so widely used in Europe that I would think someone would know if the wood posed a problem to rabbits or not.


----------



## Baybeemon (Nov 12, 2019)

samoth said:


> There's a Norwegian Facebook group called Den Store Kaninboka (started by the author of a popular rabbit health/behavior book) where it seems _everyone _has a kaninhol or two. You can probably ask them regarding chewing on ikea wood and if anyone has had issues. The kaninhols are so widely used in Europe that I would think someone would know if the wood posed a problem to rabbits or not.



Thanks for the info?


----------

